# Twist & Bebop : Bebop kid.. twist kid!! pics on pg 5 and 6



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

well.... soon enough. second week of july..

bebop is bred to buddy, and will be a FF yearling.. i'm praying her udder is half of what her mothers is!! she's my MCH/CH/PGCH little rascals Ballerina granddaughter. we're totally stoked.


Twist is bred to my beloved Kevin   so of course i am excited for the babies.. since i loved all kevins kids this year... 

I'll get pictures of the pregger ladies today or tomorrow.. bebop is wild as all... hoping milking will calm her down. but.. i'm very excited.


out of bebop we're retaining a buck and a doe.. and then buddy will be *for sale* 
out of twist we're retaining a doe... if anyone is interested in a kid out of her let me know.. i'm willing to bottlefeed if it can be transported by 4 weeks


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Twist and Bebop are due soon*

here are some pictures of bebop's dam's udder... third freshening 4 year old
ad one of bebop from march.. she is a pecan hollow CI tap dance daughter.. you can see the pedigree's on my girls on my website.. they're all 4 generation


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Twist and Bebop are due soon*

your girls are looking good.......... :wink: :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Twist and Bebop are due soon*

im soo excited!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Twist and Bebop are due soon*

You should be ... :wink: ...they are gorgeous.....I can't wait either...they should have really nice babies for you... :greengrin: :hug:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Twist and Bebop are due soon*

bebop today


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Twist and Bebop are due soon*

and twist... forgot a side view.. but she looks like a fat little pig!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Twist and Bebop are due soon*

im thinking a single for bebop and twins for twist.. but.. only time will tell.. and hopefully it'll be ONTIME


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Twist and Bebop are due soon*

I think both will have twin :girl: :boy: ! On time would be great!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Twist and Bebop are due soon*

Seems they both look about like Raven, most likely singles but they could have twins. Its a who-knows till they decide to kid.  Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Twist and Bebop are due soon*

they are coming along nicely... :thumbup: ..and I'd say, they are both going to twin.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Twist and Bebop are due soon*

well.. i start baby watch on the 13th of july so it's getting close!! I'm really excited. I have the girls separated out of the big pen into the kidding pen.. and the udders are forming.. if it's not too hot today i'm going to take more pictures of the girls.. now its looking like it could be 3 for twist and 2 for bebop! all i care is that i get healthy pretty babies... ( preferably all girls with one boy from bebop) but beggars can't be choosers


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Twist and Bebop are due soon*

That is so cool...  ...twist is getting pretty big ha.....love to see more pics ..of your pretty girls..
Praying for girls and one boy for ya...and very healthy.. ray: :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Twist and Bebop are due soon*

The pretty girls are getting very close aren't they?
Bebop may have 2 in there, likely a single though as she didn't look very deep.....Twist 2 maybe 3 and hopefully you get that buckling


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Twist and Bebop are due soon*

they look like they swallowed watermelons... the poor things! and it's been terribly hot lately! .. but when i get a camera i will get you all pictures... esp. of twist.. her belly almost drags.. just like last time!

bebop isn't nearly as big.. but shes around the size amelia was with her first litter ( also by buddy) and amelia had 5!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Twist and Bebop are due soon*

i got new pictures!!! real ones too!! uploading now!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Twist and Bebop are due soon*

nice they should be going soon right?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Twist and Bebop are due soon*

due starting on the 13th.. so next monday!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Twist and Bebop are due soon*

here's bebop.. still thinking two


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Twist and Bebop are due soon*

yeah I think two her bebop. soon!!! :clap:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Twist and Bebop are due soon*

and twist.. second freshening.. she looks like shes got a standard in there!!! poor thing is huge!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Twist & Bebop 1 week to go. new pics pg 2!*

Wow, They are coming along nicely!!
I'll guess trips for twist. :girl: :girl: :baby:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Twist & Bebop 1 week to go. new pics pg 2!*

they are big.....wow.. :shocked: ...they are maturing real nicely..... so pretty.. :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Twist & Bebop 1 week to go. new pics pg 2!*

well baby watch officially starts today for the girls.. though it looks as though they may wait until this weekend or next week to kid. i know how twist kids so.. when her udder gets huge suddenly.. i have 12-17 hours. bebop is a whole new story for me, so i have no idea on how she'll kid out. her udder is looking extremely promising and if it is i may drag her to the national show this october.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : commence kidding watch*



> her udder is looking extremely promising and if it is i may drag her to the national show this october.


 that's great news...congrats .... :greengrin:

The girls are looking really good.... :wink:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : commence kidding watch*

shall i commence pulling my hair and not sleeping yet?? lol it's killing me !


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : commence kidding watch*

haha - im sorry I hope they kid quickly for you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : commence kidding watch*



> shall i commence pulling my hair and not sleeping yet?? lol it's killing me !


 LOL yep....hope you leave a strand though...... :greengrin:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : commence kidding watch*

well i got some pics on my cam phone today.. but.. since i'm allergic to hay.. i'm going to shower asap


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : commence kidding watch*

ok.. so here's bebop.. ligs stil high and tight.. so i'm thinking next week.. though any day works.. except sunday.. since i'm out of town till about 9 at night...


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : commence kidding watch*

and twist.. she's got to have 3 in [email protected] ligs are looser than bebops... but still pretty tight.. and her udder needs to fill alot. but she always bags fast


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : commence kidding watch new piccies*

I agree... that bebop has a little more to go.....they are really looking nice....  
twist ...sure does... have a nice udder goin on... doesn't she....lookin great...  ..she may have trips in there ....or two large... :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : commence kidding watch new piccies*

they both look to have a little while yet to go - whats the due dates on them again (to lazy to go checking back through the pages  )


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : commence kidding watch new piccies*

they were in with the bucks for 4 days.. so at the latest the 26th


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : commence kidding watch new piccies*

sure is nice to know the latest day bred!

hope they go soon for ya...and thinking pink :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : commence kidding watch new piccies*

You and I are playing about the same waiting game! Kids soon! You shouldn't have said anything about that Sunday issue, haha!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : commence kidding watch new piccies*

well.. still nothing from the fat girls! i'm gettting impatient! lol


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : commence kidding watch new piccies*

STILL NOTHING! :hair: :hair: :hair: :hair: :hair: :hair:

and the fair is next tuesday!!!!! ugh! i hate when they go late


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : [email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@*

Oh my...still nothing :doh: ..they always like to frustrate us.. and kid... at some inconvenient times..... :hug:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : [email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@*

well if they don't kid by monday, i cant go to fair! because they can't come with, and i cant leave them home


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : [email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@*

what a bummer....I hope ..they kid ...before you have to leave ...on MOnday... :wink: :hug: ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : [email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@*

you have plenty of days before monday 

what day are they on right now?


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : [email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@*

If I read right the latest 150 date is on the 26th, so they are 146 days today? I would be shocked if they dont kid by the end of the weekend!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : [email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@*

hope they go soon!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : commence kidding watch new piccies*



SDK said:


> they were in with the bucks for 4 days.. so at the latest the 26th


sorry I didnt notice you already answered :doh:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : [email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@*

no babies for me either


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : [email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@*



keren said:


> no babies for me either


I seconded (or third?) that!  :tears:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : [email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@*

FINALLY!! bebop kid with a black and white blue eyed doe .. she's gorgeous!!.. my real camera died.. and my Facebook is being special :doh: right now.. but i will get pics tomorrow.. also will have an update on the name(s)

i think what did it was i was clipping everybody for the show next thursday.. and she stressed and out popped the very leggy baby during my 45 min lunch break


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : [email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@*

congrats!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : [email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@*

Congratulations!!! :stars: :leap: Can't wait for pics!! :greengrin:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : [email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@*


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : [email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@*

ok.. so these aren't the best pictures, but.. it's my phone.. and they're better than none!!

also, i'm having a difficult time trying to figure out a flashy name for this flashy girl

mom is be bop baby, dad is box office hit.. we've been naming the kids after famous move stars and broadway stars.. typically older.. but all i've got are these two

Vivien Leigh ( scarlett from gone with the wind)
Greta Garbo

i'd really like a blue eyed actress, if anyone knows any


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : [email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@*

congratulations!!! just one more to go right??

She is pretty. Terrible with names - sorry


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : [email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@*

yep.. just twist left.. she weight over 100 pounds , because i cannot pick her up, and i move the 100 pound haybales with ease.. so.. she's a momster! she should kid soon, her ligs can't get any lower. i'm going to pick up raspberry leaves today to see if it help her udder fil up


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : [email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@*

Awwww.....congrats SDK....she is gorgeous....  :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : [email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@*

cute! very flashy.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : [email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@*

Boy does she ever have some legs!! She's beautiful! Rita Hayworth?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : [email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@*

rita was a dancer with fred astaire right?

lol now the names are piling up.. we'll have to make a poll

my friend just sent me these

farrah fawcett
erika blanc


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : [email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@*

How Sweet!

How about

Mena Suvari
Cameron Diaz
Mischa Barton

Or
Marilyn Monroe (pretty sure she had blues)


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : [email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@*

i love the name marylin monroe.. but i'v ealready had one and i'v ehad a norma jean too!! lol i think i maxed it out


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : Bebop kid.. waiting on twist*

Beautiful and leggy lil' girl!Congratulations!

Elizabeth Taylor hassome of the bluest eyes I have ever seen....and she wasavery prominent actress


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : Bebop kid.. waiting on twist*

ok updated pics on the baby.

name choices:

Ginger rogers
Vivien Leigh
Betty Boop
Greta Garbo
and.. though its not an actress, i see the potential withthese 
- Hollywood Starlett
- million dollar baby

I'll put up the actual poll in a bit


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : Bebop kid.. waiting on twist*

here's twist from today.. her udder development has gotten pretty fast now.. she's almost there.. gave her raspberry leaves at 730..i will check in the morning around 6 or 7 for kids.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : Bebop kid.. waiting on twist*

Very nice lil kid. I love the color. Can't wait to see what comes of your new one. Great JOB! :thumb:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : Bebop kid.. waiting on twist*

Beautiful doe! I voted for Vivien Leigh (sp?) That is a really pretty name for a pretty doe.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : Bebop kid.. waiting on twist*

I liked Million Dollar Baby...cause she looks like a Million Dollars. :wink:

Congrats!!! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : Bebop kid.. waiting on twist*

they all are gorgeous.....   :greengrin:

She looks like ...a Million Dollar Baby .. to me...


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : Bebop kid.. waiting on twist*

well.. twist still hasn't gone yet. but her udder keeps growing!!! its huge


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : Bebop kid.. waiting on twist*

on a count down...LOL :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : Bebop kid.. waiting on twist*

well, we've got one hell of a thunderstorm building up overhead.. lots of thunder and lightning.. i wonder when she'll kid... hmmm :scratch: :scratch:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : Bebop kid.. waiting on twist*

Oh wow....hope things will be OK....that is a little spooky..... :shocked: :hug:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : Bebop kid.. waiting on twist*

well the storm cleared up.. but we had kids! two does, pictures soon. named penny lane an eleanor rigby


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : Bebop kid.. waiting on twist*

Congrats! Can't wait to see!

You guys have GOT to send me some of those doe vibes LOL, you realize I've had 6 bucklings out of 6 kids? :doh:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : Bebop kid.. waiting on twist*

congrats on the doelings!!! :thumb: :girl: :girl:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : Bebop kid.. waiting on twist*

lol.. simple solution to getting does...require bucklings!!.. i needed three bucks.. i got three does! but. they are all beautiful! i may keep them all!!! muahahahaha

ok pictures.. first is Penny Lane.. since she was first


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : Bebop kid.. waiting on twist*



I'm going to wish for all bucklings from now on. :wink:

It should work because I have a lot of people wanting wethers! :greengrin:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : Bebop kid.. waiting on twist*

and here's eleanor.. i do not know this color!!! never seen it before.. HELP!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Twist & Bebop : Bebop kid.. waiting on twist*

man alive, now that is different! very cool colour ...


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

looks like a light buckskin.... :? 

cute though!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

AlaskaBoers said:


> looks like a light buckskin.... :?
> 
> cute though!!


I think you are right


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

you should be very proud..  ....they are really nice.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats! They are cute!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

the breeder of the dam and the sire said it's a champagne buckskin??? :shrug: :shrug: its pretty though.. the reddish with the cream and black.. 

oh.. and as of last night the names were tied between vivien leigh and hollywood starlett between this poll and the ones for my friends. the last person to vote was my friend david.. annnndd...


her name is officially SDK BOH Hollywood Starlett


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

some more pictures of hollywood, eleanor, and penny! bear with me.. because as many times as i've tried to post images in the text.. i always mess up.. so.. many posts it will be


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

more


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

and a couple more


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow, theyre posing already. sharp looking goats you've got there. 

seems like mine are more fluffy, maybe i just dont catch them posing. theyre always running around jumping on dawn's belly. lol.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

lol.. the two girls of twists have short slick coats.. hollywood has HAIR! but.. i love them all... i'm pretty sure they're all staying too. though i think kevin is doing his job too well, because i'v ekept all his daughters this year


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Beautiful girls! Congrats!!! :stars:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Congrats!!! :stars: They are adorable!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

WoW :shocked: They are all gorgeous - that black and white sure has some LONG legs!!!!

I bet you are in heavan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Gorgeous..  ....and posing already... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

oh yes kelebek.. i am in heaven!! i loooove these little girls, seeing them is making my day.. Hollywood is just sooo daring and bold, eleanor is loving and sweet, coming over to me already for pets, penny is a little lazy thing.. basks in the sun all day


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Congrats! Love your little ones! They are so wonderful and healthy looking.


----------

